# Simms injection pump



## Tractorlady920 (Sep 3, 2017)

Ford 7700 1976 .. Not getting fuel out of top of pump for #2 cylinder... suspect some trash got through.. the other 3 have fuel.. but tractor won't fire now.
It started right up after sitting for 2 weeks but throttle and shut off didn't affect it. 
Fiddled with shut off while it ran. .. but still wouldn't shut off.. after about 10 to 15 min. decided to move it closer to house.. as I raised the loader it lost power and died..

Any options before we take the injection pump off and take to rebuilder?

I am in serious need to get my hay cut... it's finally dry and no rain coming. 
Tks...
Audrey


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Audrey, Remove the side cover on the inj. pump.. 1 or 2 1/2" bolts.. that will give you access to the pumps control rack.. it should slide back & forth.. When was the last time you changed the oil in it??
It has a drain plug on the bottom 1/2" wrench, a "full level" plug on the side 1/2" wrench & a BIG "fill" plug on top.. Just use regular engine oil.. The TOP fill plug is gonna be tight, just give it a couple good whacks w/ a hammer before loosening.
I think your gonna find the spring is probably broken on the cyl. that's not pumping..
You'll see that when you remove the side cover..


----------



## Tractorlady920 (Sep 3, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Audrey, Remove the side cover on the inj. pump.. 1 or 2 1/2" bolts.. that will give you access to the pumps control rack.. it should slide back & forth.. When was the last time you changed the oil in it??
> It has a drain plug on the bottom 1/2" wrench, a "full level" plug on the side 1/2" wrench & a BIG "fill" plug on top.. Just use regular engine oil.. The TOP fill plug is gonna be tight, just give it a couple good whacks w/ a hammer before loosening.
> I think your gonna find the spring is probably broken on the cyl. that's not pumping..
> You'll see that when you remove the side cover..










I did both of those before writing. When you say control rack, are you referring to item 88 and 87? What can I open up to check for junk?
There was some fuel very fine rust... not much in there. At least 50/50 fuel in the oil.
We did have some floaty flakes in the bottom of the fuel filter and rust on the top at the inlet side.

The inlet from the tank side was plugged. We cleaned it... didn't think about the others as there seemed to be enough fuel going to the pump.The service manager suggested we make sure we are getting good flow through the filter cap as the other ports (?) could be restricted.
The fuel pump is relatively new. My friend broke the little spring on the handle recently ... so we have to make sure we push it down. Injector pump was cleaned and serviced about 3 years ago. It was badly plugged up then.
I am pretty good at figuring things out, but I don't know how these work and don't want to just tear into it. The exploded diagram looks like a disaster waiting to happen to someone who thinks they can fix anything.


----------



## Tractorlady920 (Sep 3, 2017)

Also... is that spring something I can change?
Do I need to remove the pump from the tractor to do that? If so, I need the expensive service tech...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You'll probably have to remove 88&87 to get to 18.... its directly behind 88&87,, you'll see it..
NO you cant replace the spring.. the top of the pump has to come off..
With the side cover off, put the throttle in wide open.. now pull the shut off & see if the rack moves back & forth.. if not its stuck..


----------

